# Now THIS is a basic vehicle!



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 20, 2012)

I was looking through ads for kei-class trucks, and came across this:

http://www.minitruck.ca/sales_new_details.cfm?prod=85&amp;city=

And for you green vehicle people...the Zap! Xebra pickup:

http://www.vpnad.com/keithskars/81908v63seq99areq876que7316/ACCT_list_dealer_inventory_stock_81908v63seq99areq876que7316.php?display=editEntryForm&amp;status=active&amp;id=1220478466.92&amp;from=dealer_inventory&amp;beginningEntry=1


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 23, 2012)

At first read, I thought you said you were looking for "kick-ass" trucks.

If that was the case, there's nothing more kick-ass than the Piaggio Ape







That's Ape (ah-peh), Italian for "bee", not the brutish primate.

What's kei-class? Is that like butterfly-fairy-rainbow powered?


----------



## Supe (Jan 23, 2012)

I guess they didn't learn their lesson regarding stability issues from the Reliant Robin.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, that Xebra has an amazing 4 mile range with a max speed of 40 mph and payload of 500 lbs.

For $300 you could just buy one of these and haul it behind your Mini Cooper:

http://www.harborfreight.com/1195-lb-capacity-48-inch-x-96-inch-heavy-duty-foldable-utility-trailer-with-12-inch-wheels-90154.html

Honestly, I have one of these trailers and they're pretty nice overall.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 23, 2012)

Wolverine said:


> What's kei-class? Is that that like butterfly-fairy-rainbow powered?


kei-class are vehicles less than 600cc. they get special tax breaks, etc in japan.

The Ape looked like an unholy union of a Cushman patrol scooter and a Renault 2CV Truckette.


----------



## humner (Jan 23, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I was looking through ads for kei-class trucks, and came across this:
> 
> http://www.minitruck...m?prod=85&amp;city=
> 
> ...


how can th Zap! xebra pickup be green? It runs on coal.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 23, 2012)

A local city councilman has a Xebra pickup. He's a bit of an odd duck. There was a blue Xebra sedan I used to see around town a lot; it always looked on the verge of rolling over, even when parked. I haven't see it in a while, so I suspect it eventually did.


----------



## csb (Jan 25, 2012)

4 mile range...I could get to work!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 27, 2012)

is that legal in the US?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 30, 2012)

The kei trucks? Only if they are over 25 years old, then they are exempt from emissions and safety standards.

The Zap is registered as a golf cart around here and can only be used on secondary roads &lt; 5mi form the owners house, IIRC.


----------

